# My first time breaking down a cell phone



## Mizzladygurl (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys I am so proud Of myself. I know I don't have much to start with but I have taken apart three cell phones and two old 64 games fingers. I also found that the batteries had small boards on them at the tops and the contacts looked gold. So I got a container of all the small parts and peices that looked gold to me. :?


----------



## Geo (Mar 31, 2012)

thats a start. in a cell phone, everything that looks like gold is gold plated except the screw anchors.of all the electronic scrap, cell phones is by far the most complicated to refine. if you can refine the PM's from a cell board, you should be able to refine any electronics.the square, flat black chips contain gold and must be incinerated to get to the gold. of coarse it takes pounds of them to amount to enough to make it worth the effort.the saying on the forum is "gold is where you find it".


----------



## Mizzladygurl (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds good to me I think the liitle things I found that are in the bowl I will just collect until I get enough to do anything with.


----------



## joem (Mar 31, 2012)

Mizz
Now you have done it! You entered the realm of ewaste. There is no return from there. Every time you see an old printer, some cables, and a dead tower you will always have in the back of your mind " What's valuable inside and how can I make money from it?"
( Deep heavy breathing through a mask) Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Mizzladygurl (Apr 1, 2012)

I found a really wierd board its soft but its covered in gold theres also some glue on it. Will the glue come of during the AP process?


----------

